# Guardians of the Galaxy



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 19, 2014)

I only found out about this late due to Chris Pratt's involvement. But this looks so cool, definitely gonna see this.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 19, 2014)

Yea man, my wife showed this to this morning. Look great and totally quirky.

+ Karen Gillan


----------



## Drusas (Feb 20, 2014)

Marvel's really scrappy the bottom of the barrel at this point.. but honestly if you told me in the 90's that Thor and Ironman would be top grossing movies, I'd a laughed at you. It'll probably be decent. There's too much money involved at this point for it to go wrong I guess.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 20, 2014)

Drusas said:


> There's too much money involved at this point for it to go wrong I guess.



That's what they said about Green Lantern. I think this looks like a good candidate for Marvel's first flop. It looks like it will probably be GOOD but probably too idiosyncratically silly to really catch on internationally like all the others.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Feb 25, 2014)

I feel this is gonna be a pretty good movie. I think having James Gunn as the director will definitely make it a "different" feel than the past Marvel films.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Drusas said:


> Marvel's really scrappy the bottom of the barrel at this point..



I see it more they are trying to expand the Marvel Universe. Up to this point we've really on seen Earth, Asgard, and a few other realms. This is mainly to open things up for Marvel's phase three which is going to be more "cosmic" and involve characters such as Thanos.

That being said, I think this looks pretty good so far. It's definitely going to be different than the rest of the Marvel movies.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 17, 2014)

looks like it could be pretty decent...


----------



## sakeido (Jun 18, 2014)

they shoulda led with that one, first few trailers didn't really get me going but that ws pretty sweet


----------



## wankerness (Jun 19, 2014)

Dumb trailer, it's like the ad execs are panicking cause they think it's going to be a flop so they changed the trailer to be the same nearly humorless series of explosions and bass drops that make up every damn superhero trailer. The hooked on a feeling trailer actually gave me hope it would be fun and different, this just makes it look like more of the same with a raccoon.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 19, 2014)

they have been making this for quiet some time and i was surprised to know they chose this comic to work with. the series has always been campy and a bit comedic and a joke of sorts. but i think its not so much about the guardians as much as it is about the introduction of thanos. 

from that perspective, it might work and not turn into a flop. a movie dedicated specifically for a villain. it would give more time for him to develop, as i find most movies keep focusing on the good guys and develop their stories


----------



## anotherbane (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd a laughed at you. It'll probably be decent. There's too much money involved at this point for it to go wrong I guess.


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 26, 2014)

Seems like it looks awesome, I can only hope it won't be another "millions to effects/1 dollar to plot" thing


----------



## ilyti (Jun 27, 2014)

I will pay to see this, it looks awesome


----------



## asher (Aug 3, 2014)

SO

FVCKING

GOOD.

I mean, it's still a comic book popcorn movie, but it's absurdly fun and really, really funny. And the soundtrack is used perfectly, just like the Hooked On a Feeling trailer.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 4, 2014)

Saw this yesterday, it was definitely enjoyable. Not exactly sophisticated or thought-provoking, but a lot of fun. A good, silly time, kinda like the last Thor movie.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 4, 2014)

Saw it with a few friends the other day- definitely worth seeing. Lots of fun.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 4, 2014)

I enjoyed it immensely. Without saying anything spoilery: it had heart, it had funny, it had action, and it made me fall in love with characters I either didn't know before, or didn't care about before if I did know them.

Kubrick it surely is not, but it obviously wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 4, 2014)

This is the best Marvel movie IMO!!! Had a lot of funny parts and action. Also loved Chris Pratt! Great actor.


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 4, 2014)

Very entertaining movie, I liked it.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 5, 2014)

Such an entertaining film.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 5, 2014)

wankerness said:


> That's what they said about Green Lantern. * I think this looks like a good candidate for Marvel's first flop. *It looks like it will probably be GOOD but probably too idiosyncratically silly to really catch on internationally like all the others.



Guardians of the Galaxy Earned $94 Million This Weekend. Now What? - Businessweek

$94 million in the US in its first four days.
$66 million in the rest of the world.

I am Groot.

Thoroughly enjoyed the film. Drax and Rocket were hilarious. 


Spoiler



"His people are very literal, metaphors are going to go over his head."
"Nothing goes over my head - my reflexes are too fast - I would catch it!"



It wasn't perfect, but it was epic, campy space opera that felt like a Saturday morning cartoon at times but still had some real bite. And that soundtrack, oh man. 



Spoiler



When Quill finally opens his present at the end, and the Awesome Mix Vol. 2 kicks in... aw yeah... and sapling Groot dancing to the Jackson 5 while Drax cleans his knife caused laughter all round.


----------



## asher (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler



WE ARE GROOT!

Baby stick Groot dancing at the end is one of the most adorable things ever.



And now I've got Hooked on a Feeling stuck in my head again


----------



## Xaios (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler



One problem I had was that I found most of the moments that were supposed to be full of pathos just kinda fell flat.

Thankfully, I say most because there were two that worked for me:

1) At the end when he unwraps the tape.

2) When his mother dies at the beginning of the film. Now THAT moment hit me like a truck. Here I am sitting in the theater watching this, right in between the buddies that I went and saw the movie with. "Must... not... make a noise... tears... must be... manly..."

Thank God for the 3D glasses. 



One other thing that bugged me (and I'm not putting this in spoiler tags because it really doesn't spoil anything) was that it felt like they were trying to turn "I am Groot" into some sort of summer-flick catchphrase along the lines of "This is Sparta!" Having never read the comics, it's entirely possible that I just didn't know that that's all he says in them too. However, it sometimes felt like they were really trying to force it, and it just didn't work for me.


----------



## asher (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler



I definitely agree with those two. I feel like the Peter/Gamorrah moments, at least the earlier ones, were a little flat, but I liked Rocket's bits quite a lot to be honest.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 5, 2014)

Varcolac said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy Earned $94 Million This Weekend. Now What? - Businessweek
> 
> $94 million in the US in its first four days.
> $66 million in the rest of the world.



Yeah, I'm pleasantly surprised, though that's tempered by the fact that Transformers cleared 1 billion and thus is the most successful movie of the year and thus we'll get more of those goddam movies even though they're awful and no one in this country even likes them anymore. THANKS, CHINA!

I haven't seen this yet. I might end up going before it's out of theaters. Everything I've read suggests it's awesome and I'll love it, but for some reason I don't feel the same sense of urgency to see it in the theater that I did with Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. I'm glad to hear it apparently has more in common with something like Firefly than a superhero movie.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 6, 2014)

Saw it friday night with 5 of my buddies. Saw it again last night with 2 of the people I saw it friday with 

We all loved it, had enough action, story, connections to other Marvel movies, and definitely enough laughs. Of course, I expected that cause I'm a huge fan of everything I've seen Chris Pratt do.

I definitely agree though that this movie was more (In a whole kind of sense) about connecting everything in the Marvel universe, what with Thanos and Earth and Xandar and all.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 12, 2014)

Saw it in IMAX... some seriously eyepopping visuals there. Got a Star Wars vibe from it... and I mean episodes 1-3, not 4-6. Maybe it just got over-hyped by word of mouth but I didn't think this movie was all that good.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 13, 2014)

am i the only one who kept seeing 'Kratos' from god of war everytime they brought up drax?






he's got the looks/built/height/size. his blue skin is kinda similar to kratos's ash covered skin. his red tattoos are a lesser version of kratos. even his background story, looking to avenge his family is similar to kratos.

no, i'm not saying drax is a copy of kratos. all i'm saying is batista would make an AWESOME kratos! even his voice too...


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 14, 2014)

Presented without comment.


----------



## asher (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## wankerness (Aug 15, 2014)

I forgot to go see this, even though it was in the theater a block away from my house for two weeks  It needs to hurry up and get out of theaters and come out on video IMO.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 17, 2014)

I forgot how much I dislike Imax 3D and how much better RealD is. The beginning sections, no CG, was just full of strobing from people walking. Terrible.

Decent movie, though.

Fanboi alert: 

After reading the comics for years, i was expecting:










I got:






The Hulk of The Avengers was the first hulk which really looked like the comics.

I am disappoint.






That chin kept waggin' and pissing me off.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 17, 2014)

Probably the best Marvel film yet. It's definitely the first one I'd consider getting on DVD/BR.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Aug 28, 2014)

Did anyone see this movie in german by chance? If yes, is it any good?


----------



## Jes Johnson (Sep 5, 2014)

I never read much of the original comics. From what I've heard, they were pretty popular back in the day. In any case, I freaking loved the movie! Holy crap, it was so funny. I still prefer the Avengers, but this was one of the best Marvel movies in my opinion.


----------

